# Overnight tuna



## Johnboy1987 (Dec 9, 2015)

Looking to see if anybody going overnight tuna this weekend


----------



## matawest (Jul 29, 2014)

*friday night*
south winds 15 to 20 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet with
occasional seas up to 7 feet.

*saturday*
south winds 15 to 20 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet with
occasional seas up to 7 feet. A slight chance of showers in the
morning. Isolated thunderstorms. A chance of showers in the
afternoon.

*saturday night*
south winds 20 to 25 knots. Seas 5 to 7 feet
with occasional seas up to 8 feet. Showers and thunderstorms
likely.

*sunday*
southwest winds 15 to 25 knots becoming west 15 to
20 knots in the afternoon. Seas 5 to 7 feet with occasional seas
up to 8 feet. Showers and thunderstorms likely in the morning.

*sunday night*
northwest winds 15 to 20 knots decreasing to
10 to 15 knots after midnight. Seas 3 to 5 feet.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

*Its not getting better.*

*Tonight*

South winds 15 to 20 knots. Seas 5 to 7 feet with occasional seas up to 8 feet. 
*Saturday*

South winds 20 to 25 knots. Seas 6 to 7 feet with occasional seas up to 8 feet building to 7 to 9 feet with occasional seas up to 11 feet in the afternoon. A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms in the morning...then a chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. 
*Saturday Night*

South winds 20 to 25 knots increasing to 25 to 30 knots after midnight. Seas 7 to 9 feet with occasional seas up to 11 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms in the evening...then showers and thunderstorms likely after midnight. 
*Sunday*

Southwest winds 20 to 30 knots becoming northwest in the afternoon. Seas 6 to 9 feet with occasional seas up to 11 feet. Showers and thunderstorms in the morning...then a chance of showers and thunderstorms early in the afternoon. 
*Sunday Night*

Northwest winds 15 to 25 knots becoming 15 to 20 knots after midnight. Seas 5 to 7 feet with occasional seas up to 8 feet. 
*Monday*

East winds 5 to 10 knots becoming south 10 to 15 knots in the afternoon. Seas 2 to 4 feet.


----------

